# شقة مميزة للبيع 170متر بالحى الثالث فيلات بالتجمع الخامس



## اسلام محمد (2 ديسمبر 2011)

كــود الاعــلان : 11121
شقة مميزة للبيع بالحى الثالث فيلات بالتجمع الخامس مساحتها 170متر عبارة عن ....
(3غرف نوم + 3ريسبشن + 2حمام + مطبخ)
•	الشقة بالدور الاول 
•	نصف تشطيب (على المحاره)
المطلـــوب / 700 الف جنيــه (كــاش)
للاتصـــال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني:[email protected]


----------

